# Thanks to an awesome brother



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Today I received a nice "pass" from a gracious friend. I promised to keep it simple, and as a man of my word, I will but I have to give props. Not to long ago I asked a simple question about some low cost smokes so that I could stock up my humi b4 I have to take a LOA from work to have ankle replacement surgery. In no way was I fishing for pitty or "freebies" to be sent my way. I just wanted info, period! Well so much for that. In a true brotherly fashion, a couple of softies here took it upon themselves to insure that my humi stays stocked for a while. The latest hit (today) came from "HG" (that's all I'm saying and if you figure out who it is, keep it to yourself) and was waaaayyyy overboard. Brother if I could punch you in the arm right now I would make damn sure you would feel it for days! Thank you soooo much! I am not used to this and am really touched.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

It seems like cool things like this happen around here! Very cool! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> It seems like cool things like this happen around here! Very cool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed! Sadistic SOB's I tell ya! Lol>


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Indeed! Sadistic SOB's I tell ya! Lol>


It's just a shame that so many mail boxes have to be replaced because of getting decimated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice job HG! If i only knew who you really are :wink2:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Spooky, eh? 

Nice gesture HG... whoever you are! :twitch:


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Just make sure you've got your lighter situation figured out before the surgery. It would suck to have all those smokes and, no light...
Great gesture HG


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> Just make sure you've got your lighter situation figured out before the surgery. It would suck to have all those smokes and, no light...
> Great gesture HG


Gathering some rocks now. Thanks for the heads up! :vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Very nice! Whomever this HG person might be,,, kudos to you!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Good job "HG".

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

You just wait till I get home. That's all I'm gonna say on this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Good stuff. Also good luck with the surgery.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Nothing can keep a Good Marine down........ but try your best anyway.............................................


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> You just wait till I get home. That's all I'm gonna say on this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude I'm not exactly sure what you mean by this, but you just made me feel like I was 6 yrs. old again. My dad used to tell me that when I goofed on something. When he would say this I knew I was going to get an @ss whoopin' when he got home.:spank: Instinctively I just covered my azz cheeks with my hands. :surprise::fear:


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Dude I'm not exactly sure what you mean by this, but you just made me feel like I was 6 yrs. old again. My dad used to tell me that when I goofed on something. When he would say this I knew I was going to get an @ss whoopin' when he got home.:spank: Instinctively I just covered my azz cheeks with my hands. :surprise::fear:


I plan on sending you a care package to help with your recovery from your surgery. Just a little something to say thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Ranger0282 said:


> Nothing can keep a Good Marine down........ but try your best anyway.............................................


In order to take the fight outta the dog you have to take the dog outta the fight....or kill him. LOL


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I know this advise you are already aware of...Keep That Chin Up..... I personally use stupid humor when my pain gets me really down. The wife says she can tell how bad I feel when I start making jokes about the peanut butter jar. In my mind, I am proving I won't let it beat me. Seriously, I have ALL the respect for Marines and you guys did one Hell of a job working with us. I have No Doubt what-so-ever that you will be up and playing racket ball before the surgeon gets home that day. 
Here's To A Speedy Recovery....Cheers!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> I plan on sending you a care package to help with your recovery from your surgery. Just a little something to say thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You guys are too much!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Ranger0282 said:


> I know this advise you are already aware of...Keep That Chin Up..... I personally use stupid humor when my pain gets me really down. The wife says she can tell how bad I feel when I start making jokes about the peanut butter jar. In my mind, I am proving I won't let it beat me. Seriously, I have ALL the respect for Marines and you guys did one Hell of a job working with us. I have No Doubt what-so-ever that you will be up and playing racket ball before the surgeon gets home that day.
> Here's To A Speedy Recovery....Cheers!


I appreciate the optimism, but you clearly missed the part where I said "full ankle replacement". :vs_laugh: Gonna be king of the couch for about 10-12 weeks.:crutch: Better yet, I'll get the wife to leave my @ss out on the back patio all day with my herf-a-dor and cooler full of beer. Looks like I'm gonna have plenty of time and smokes.:wink2: Still haven't heard back from the doc on when it will be, but I have to get it done b4 July or I'll miss the boat in Oct. I'll keep y'all in the know. Thanks brother! (that's to all of you)


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

LeatherNeck said:


> I appreciate the optimism, but you clearly missed the part where I said "full ankle replacement". :vs_laugh: Gonna be king of the couch for about 10-12 weeks.:crutch: Better yet, I'll get the wife to leave my @ss out on the back patio all day with my herf-a-dor and cooler full of beer. Looks like I'm gonna have plenty of time and smokes.:wink2: Still haven't heard back from the doc on when it will be, but I have to get it done b4 July or I'll miss the boat in Oct. I'll keep y'all in the know. Thanks brother! (that's to all of you)


You my friend, are going to need a catheter... :grin2:
Beer, lack of ambulation, and cigars.


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> You guys are too much!


I was down for 6 months with a broken femur so I know how bad it sucks, at least you will have plenty of smokes while you recover.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Looks that way. LOL


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> I appreciate the optimism, but you clearly missed the part where I said "full ankle replacement". :vs_laugh: Gonna be king of the couch for about 10-12 weeks.:crutch: Better yet, I'll get the wife to leave my @ss out on the back patio all day with my herf-a-dor and cooler full of beer. Looks like I'm gonna have plenty of time and smokes.:wink2: Still haven't heard back from the doc on when it will be, but I have to get it done b4 July or I'll miss the boat in Oct. I'll keep y'all in the know. Thanks brother! (that's to all of you)


 My Bad, I thought I read you were a Marine. A Ranger would do the operation himself and send the surgeon the bill. Then be up and playing racketball before the day was over..............................................................

P.S....You do know I am just pulling your ...ankle... Wish you the best!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Randy956 said:


> You my friend, are going to need a catheter... :grin2:
> Beer, lack of ambulation, and cigars.


I was good until I read "catheter" and immediately grabbed my crotch(ety) region. You only need to experience this barbarism one time to know the effects from it...like threading your plumbing with a garden hose by a beautiful nurse all the while trying to keep a straight face and still holding a conversation.....that's right....I can remember it like it was yesterday.:frown2:


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cigary said:


> I was good until I read "catheter" and immediately grabbed my crotch(ety) region. You only need to experience this barbarism one time to know the effects from it...like threading your plumbing with a garden hose by a beautiful nurse all the while trying to keep a straight face and still holding a conversation.....that's right....I can remember it like it was yesterday.:frown2:


I too have experienced this and will agree that it is one of the most terrible things I've ever had to go through.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Cigary said:


> .....that's right....I can remember it like it was yesterday.:frown2:


Well, here's to forgetting about yesterday!

Leatherneck, recovery from a surgery like this can be a tough haul, so keep your chin up and spend a lot of time on here engaging with your BOTL's. I've been through a few long term recoveries, most recently a ruptured Achilles that was originally misdiagnosed for 4 months. You will go through some ups and downs and setbacks but YOU WILL recover, my friend.

HG, good man!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Ranger0282 said:


> My Bad, I thought I read you were a Marine. A Ranger would do the operation himself and send the surgeon the bill. Then be up and playing racketball before the day was over..............................................................
> 
> P.S....You do know I am just pulling your ...ankle... Wish you the best!


HAHAHA!!! Loved this Ranger! You got me good! Thanks for the laugh. OH, and for winning my new contest. That's right brother, you WON! Congratulations! >


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

ebnash said:


> Well, here's to forgetting about yesterday!
> 
> Leatherneck, recovery from a surgery like this can be a tough haul, so keep your chin up and spend a lot of time on here engaging with your BOTL's. I've been through a few long term recoveries, most recently a ruptured Achilles that was originally misdiagnosed for 4 months. You will go through some ups and downs and setbacks but YOU WILL recover, my friend.
> 
> HG, good man!


Thanks brother!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Beer and cigars on the porch? By the sound of it you need good liquor and cigars on the porch. I know I can ship direct to consumer in FL but not sure about GA. Let me make some phone calls tomorrow and see if I'm allowed to ship rum to GA.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> Beer and cigars on the porch? By the sound of it you need good liquor and cigars on the porch. I know I can ship direct to consumer in FL but not sure about GA. Let me make some phone calls tomorrow and see if I'm allowed to ship rum to GA.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


What's wrong with beer and cigars? I drink BL every afternoon with my cigars. You jyst hurt my feelings. :crying: LOL

P.S. I'll damn sure drink you rum too though! :vs_laugh:


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> What's wrong with beer and cigars? I drink BL every afternoon with my cigars. You jyst hurt my feelings. :crying: LOL
> 
> P.S. I'll damn sure drink you rum too though! :vs_laugh:


You would probably feel better relaxing with a few ounces of premium liquor compared to BL, lol. I feel some market research and human study coming right up. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> You would probably feel better relaxing with a few ounces of premium liquor compared to BL, lol. I feel some market research and human study coming right up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I think we all need samples of this rum you speak of. Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Matter of fact, I drank Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat with my cigar last night....and LOVED IT!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Matter of fact, I drank Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat with my cigar last night....and LOVED IT!


I have some of those in my fridge right now.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

@Alrightdriver, speaking of hijacking threads...LOL, I've hijacked my own.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> @Alrightdriver, speaking of hijacking threads...LOL, I've hijacked my own.


Could happen to Anyone

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> I think we all need samples of this rum you speak of. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


We'll have to figure out details on that. I stop to see friends down the coast every time I head to Tampa in Feb. Dover, Roanoke, Raleigh, Savanna, and Jacksonville are my usual stops, but that's frickin long off from now. I'll ask what other states we have approval to ship to. It sucks distillers are treated differently than brewers and vintners.


LeatherNeck said:


> Matter of fact, I drank Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat with my cigar last night....and LOVED IT!


That sounds pretty good. My version of blue moon is always a fav at get togethers. I don't drink beer often, but BM offerings are pretty good.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> HAHAHA!!! Loved this Ranger! You got me good! Thanks for the laugh. OH, and for winning my new contest. That's right brother, you WON! Congratulations! >


 What contest.... DumbA$$ Of The Week ? I won that quite a few time already.. You mentioned you had some Blue Moon Honey Wheat beer? We drink regular Blue Moon only...That is just our beer. I looked it up and it said it was a Limited Release..... Guess what I am doing tomorrow.....Driving 30 miles to Cookeville to find some..


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes @Ranger0282 the Honey Wheat is very good. Nice thick head when poured into a cold pint glass and a very smooth flavor with a citrus twist. I suggest you buy plenty!

As for the winnings of my contest, you have won: DROTM Club membership for a year! That's right my fellow compatriot, DROTM (aka Dog Rocket Of The Month club) entitles you to a once a month shipment of the worst cigars in production today. I will personally send you 5 of my most dreadful cigars like clockwork for a full year. That's 60 turds for your smoking displeasure to take up precious real-estate in your humidor. Forget buying premium cigars for a full year, you won't have the room to store them. And the best part is, they'll all come from Thompson's and you won't pay a dime!

But wait, there's more! For a limited time only I'll double your shipment! There is just no worse deal out there. Congratulations!

P.S. I would ask for your address but you would just give me @Cigary 's.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Yes @Ranger0282 the Honey Wheat is very good. Nice thick head when poured into a cold pint glass and a very smooth flavor with a citrus twist. I suggest you buy plenty!
> 
> As for the winnings of my contest, you have won: DROTM Club membership for a year! That's right my fellow compatriot, DROTM (aka Dog Rocket Of The Month club) entitles you to a once a month shipment of the worst cigars in production today. I will personally send you 5 of my most dreadful cigars like clockwork for a full year. That's 60 turds for your smoking displeasure to take up precious real-estate in your humidor. Forget buying premium cigars for a full year, you won't have the room to store them. And the best part is, they'll all come from Thompson's and you won't pay a dime!
> 
> ...


I'm about to die laughing at this. Another one that needs the double like button.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

LeatherNeck said:


> Yes @*Ranger0282* the Honey Wheat is very good. Nice thick head when poured into a cold pint glass and a very smooth flavor with a citrus twist. I suggest you buy plenty!
> 
> As for the winnings of my contest, you have won: DROTM Club membership for a year! That's right my fellow compatriot, DROTM (aka Dog Rocket Of The Month club) entitles you to a once a month shipment of the worst cigars in production today. I will personally send you 5 of my most dreadful cigars like clockwork for a full year. That's 60 turds for your smoking displeasure to take up precious real-estate in your humidor. Forget buying premium cigars for a full year, you won't have the room to store them. And the best part is, they'll all come from Thompson's and you won't pay a dime!
> 
> ...


 LOL....I think I let a little Pee get out...


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

ranger0282 said:


> lol....i think i let a little pee get out...


oh my freakin goodness, i just shat myself after reading this. Roflmao for real!


----------

